# water leaking around wellhead



## countrygal (Sep 16, 2012)

Water was leaking around the well head so I dug down 4 ft. to discover that the water pipe is leaking where the pipe is connected to the well head casing. I cannot get the pipe loose from the connector to replace it. Any suggestions on a tool I can use?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of what you have.
What kind of well is it?


----------



## countrygal (Sep 16, 2012)

*pictures of connector and pipe*

see attached photos


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It appears you have a pitless adapter system and I'm sorry to say you may need professional help even though this is a DIY forum. The reason I say this is the well casing doesn't look in all that great of condition from what I can see in the photo.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Lots of folks say I need " need professional help" but it doesn't keep me from being here in thi DIY forum. Countrygal, grab the shovel and finish digging. at least save yourself from having to pay for that part of the job.


----------



## countrygal (Sep 16, 2012)

How much further down should I dig? The pipe and connector are exposed. I can see the leak. It is at the pipe connector on the exterior of the well casing. Shouldn't I be able to disconnect, replace the part and re-connect without having to replace the pipe? I have dug about 6-7 inches below the pipe.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Is it the black poly pipe that is leaking or it is part of the pitless adapter? Have you tried tightening the SS band clamps?


----------



## countrygal (Sep 16, 2012)

It appears to be the plastic adapter that is leaking. Yes, have tried tightening the clamps and wrapped the pipe and connector hoping I could stem the tide. No luck. So I'm without water this a.m.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Why are you without water? Have you turned the power off to the pump? You should be able to run the pump even tho it leaks.

Sounds like the pitless adapter must be replaced. That means the pump must be pulled from the well. If the pump is more than 100' feet down, you will need a derrick. Probably best to get a well driller involved. The adapter needs to be installed from the inside of the well casing.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Dig no further. You are there and I'm sorry for your problems.

As best I can see there is a black plastic pipe connected to the pitless adapter stub with possibly a stainless worm screw clamp to secure it. That connection is one possibility of where the leak is. The pitless adapter that the pipe connects to is another possibility for the leak because of deterioration over a period of time, although fairly rare. With the two leak possibilities being in such close proximity, good detective work at that leak location will be necessary to determine exactly where the leak is.

If you need the pipe removed, loosen the clamp screw and using a pipe wrench slightly rotate the pipe to break the bond to the adapter ( bulkhead fitting ). Do not attempt to use the all time favorite DIY tool. *VISE GRIPS*.

If the pitless adapter itself is the culprit the well pipe and pump will need to be lifted some to replace that part. 

As with any plumbing repair, be prepared for disaster and to quote a co-worker *" be prepared to take it clear to the wall. "*


----------



## countrygal (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Handy Husband. Yeah, I just broke down and called a professional. Hope to get someone out here today. I turned off the well pump to keep the hole I dug relatively dry so I could work in there. I hope the adapter can be replaced or repaired from the exterior of the well casing and not have to pull out the pump. I will let you know the final outcome later today.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck, countrygal, I wish you well. Hoping the pump don't rise. Curse you, pitiless pitless!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

countrygal said:


> Thanks Handy Husband. Yeah, I just broke down and called a professional. Hope to get someone out here today. I turned off the well pump to keep the hole I dug relatively dry so I could work in there. I hope the adapter can be replaced or repaired from the exterior of the well casing and not have to pull out the pump. I will let you know the final outcome later today.


You are welcome.


----------



## countrygal (Sep 16, 2012)

The professional came out and replaced the plastic connector that I was unable to loosen. He essentially broke it off at the well casing then used a torch to melt it enough to get the rest of it out. Replaced it with a stainless nipple, reconnected the pipe and I now have water again. Cost me $170. I guess it would have been much more if he had to do the digging! I hope I'm good for another 30 years. Thank you all very much for talking me through this. Very helpful to know I am not alone in cursing pitless well systems.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

But, depending on what pro installed, you may now have a pitlessless well, no need to curse. And luckily you did not have to dig to the very depths of the fiery pit. You'd find no pity there, just cursing. Enuff of that... go get yourself a nice cool glass of water. Or a whole pitcher full.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

countrygal said:


> The professional came out and replaced the plastic connector that I was unable to loosen. He essentially broke it off at the well casing then used a torch to melt it enough to get the rest of it out. Replaced it with a stainless nipple, reconnected the pipe and I now have water again. Cost me $170. I guess it would have been much more if he had to do the digging! I hope I'm good for another 30 years. Thank you all very much for talking me through this. Very helpful to know I am not alone in cursing pitless well systems.


Not bad, coulda been way worse.


----------



## countrygal (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought you guys would want to know that my well started leaking immediately after my next door neighbor had a geothermal system installed. The well of the neighbor on the other side of the geothermal house also started leaking. For a while, we thought it was just a particularly wet spell and the ground was saturated. It wasn't until the well was leaking during a dry spell (and all of the plants around the well head were growing like wild fire!), that I realized that something was wrong with the well. Could the installation of the geothermal system have caused underground vibrations that cracked that plastic connector on my well? We are in a very rocky area. I would not try to get restitution from the neighbor. I am just curious.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Anything is possible. I never use those plastic connectors for the poly pipe. I can never get them to seal properly. Always use the metal ones.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I suppose a well being drilled near yours could have caused a problem, but no way to prove. Frankly I was surprised that your pitless adapter is plastic, the ones I have seen were solid brass.
edit:
After reading Joed's post I realized you were talking about the barb insert fitting not the pitless adapter itself. Your well man replacing with a metal one did well by you.


----------

